# مجالات عمل مهندس الاتصالات ( خاص بحديثي التخرج)



## زكي بدر (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمته وبركاته

اردت ان افيد زملائي سواء كانوا حديثي التخرج او من لا يزالوا في المرحله الجامعيه , بخصوص مجال عمل مهندس الاتصالات نظرا للحيره التي كنا بها اثناء فتره الدراسه , والآن و بعد ان دخلنا مجال العمل و تبلورت الأمور و ظهرت الرؤيه الحقيقيه اردت ان افيد اخواني و ارشدهم من دافع تقليل الحيره و تقصير المشوار عليهم . واتحدث عن سوق العمل بمصر و طبعا الاخوه العرب اكيد يستفيدوا نظرا لتشابه الظروف .

مبدأيا يجب الاتفاق علي شيء , وهو ان تحصيل اعلي الدرجات اثناء الدراسه الجامعيه و الخروج بتقدير عالي يفتح مجالات كثيره امامك سواء في العمل المهني الخارجي او مجال التدريس الأكاديمي ,لأنه يعطي ثقه بالنفس و قدره علي التمكن في مقابلات العمل , بالاضافه انه اذا توافرت الناحيه الماديه يفضل الانتساب للجامعات العالميه مثل الجامعه الأمريكيه او البريطانيه او اللألمانيه ...الخ فانها تعطي افقا اوسع و تسهل الكثير جدا من الأمور للمجدين و الطموحين .

ندخل في الموضوع , مهندس الاتصالات مجال عمله ينحصر في تصميم و تنفيذ و صيانه و تشغيل كل ما يتعلق بأنظمه الاتصالات , متفقين , يعني مثلا لو اخدنا مثال شبكات المحمول في شركه ما , تجد فريق يقوم بعمل الحسابات اللازمه لانشاء هذه الأبراج و اختيار الشركه المورده لها , ايضا تجد فريق يقوم بتنفيذ هذا المخطط و فريق آخر يعمل علي المتابعه و التشغيل , كذلك في انظمه الهواتف و انظمه الرادارات و انظمه شبكات الحاسب الآلي ....الخ .

لذلك بالنظر لسوق الاتصالات في مصر نجد مشغلين الاتصالات الكبار مثل الشركه المصريه للاتصالات , فودافون , موبينيل , اتصالات و التي تختص بتقديم خدمات الاتصال الصوتي سواء الثابت و المحمول و ايضا تلك الشركات استحوذت علي شركات نقل البيانات مثل Te data , d-link , egynet ...الخ 
و تلك الشركات التي تلعب في سوق الاتصالات داخل مصر , و تشمل داخلها الأقسام الثلاثه التي ذكرناها سابقا ( تخطيط - تنفيذ- صيانه و تشغيل ) .

يلي تلك الشركات , الشركات التي تقوم بتصنيع المعدات المستخدمه داخل الشركات الأولي فنجد مثلا شركات اريكسون , ونوكيا سيمنز , وهواوي , و الكاتيل , ZTE, NEC , سيسكو , جونيبر ...الخ 
و تقوم هذه الشركات بتسويق منتجاتها للمشغلين الكبار اللذين ذكرناهم و تعتمد في ذلك علي اعلي الكفاءات من حيث دراسه السوق و عمل تسويق لمنتجاتها و ايضا علي خدمات الصيانه و ما بعد البيع

تلك هي الشركات الكبري في مجال الاتصالات في مصر التي تمتلك اعلي الرواتب و تمثل الرغبه الأولي في العمل لديها لدي الكثيرين .

نكمل الموضوع . و الباب مفتوح للنقاش و الحوار .


----------



## mirage44 (1 مايو 2011)

*لساتني بأول الدرب*

السلام عليكم..... بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هالكلام الجميل......
انا بصراحة لساتني بأول الطريق سنة أولى هندسة تكنولوجيا الإتصالات
وهندسة الإتصالات كانت حلم بالنسبة لألي
أخي الفاضل أنا حابب أسس لمستقبلي المهني ع بكير بس المشكلة مافي الخبرة اللي توجهني:82:
أنا عم حاول اتجه نحو درس مناهج سيسكو والحصول على شهاداتها المرموقة في عالم الإتصالات
أو أي دورات أخرى ممكن تزيد من خبرتي كمهندس بالمجال
وقمت بإرفاق الخطة الدرسية لفرع هندسة الإتصالات المعتمد بجامعتنا
بتمنى مساعدتك ونصيحتك حضرتك متخرج وخبرتك كبيرة بالموضوع
عذرا على الإطالة....


----------



## زكي بدر (1 مايو 2011)

mirage44 قال:


> السلام عليكم..... بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هالكلام الجميل......
> انا بصراحة لساتني بأول الطريق سنة أولى هندسة تكنولوجيا الإتصالات
> وهندسة الإتصالات كانت حلم بالنسبة لألي
> أخي الفاضل أنا حابب أسس لمستقبلي المهني ع بكير بس المشكلة مافي الخبرة اللي توجهني:82:
> ...



اهلا بك اخي الكريم , اعتقد انك من سوريا الشقيقه و انا اطلعت علي الخطه الدراسيه الخاصه بك , و نصيحتي لك ان تهتم بالتحصيل الدراسي اولا حتي تتبلور امامك الأمور و تجد ميولك ثم تحدد اذا كنت ستتجه لهندسه الشبكات ام لا , نصيحتي لك مجددا الاهتمام بتحصيل اعلي الدرجات و الخروج بتقدير عام لا يقل عن جيد جدا .


----------



## *sana (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## الكترون 110 (7 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس



انا فى تانيه ااتصالات

بالنسبه للتدريب الصيفى ما افضل الاماكن لذلك والتى تفيدينى خبرة بعد ذلك؟

وما هى الخطوات العمليه مثلا لوظيفه مهندس اتصالات يعنى كورسات مثلا؟


----------



## محمد اغنيم (7 مايو 2011)

ممكن اعرف هل تخصصي (الاتصالات) مستقبله المهني ممتاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا محتار وسالت كتير ناس والكل بنصحوني احول الى تخصص تاني!!!!!!!!
بحجه ان الاتصالات ليس لها عمل في السوق!!!!!!!!!! 
والله انا محتار!!!!!!!!
شو رايك؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن جواب سريع وشكرا...........


----------



## Ab0o0d (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
نصيحة لمحمد غنيم ازا فيك تحول اختصاصك لاي تخصص تاني مدني ,معماري او ميكانيك او حتى تجارة حول قبل ما تخلص هندسة و تندم لانك درست متلي انا مثلا و الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## amgda (24 مايو 2011)

انا خلصت هندسه اتصالات واقسم بالله العلى العظيم مش لاقى الى لان وظيفه ودورت كتير ومش لاقى اى وظيفه لها علاقه بالاتصالات ......نصيحه لاتدخلوا هذا القسم اللعين الا ومعكم واسطه علشان تشتغلوا 
صدقونى الواسطه هى المحرك الاساسى لكل شى
وياريت اللى يعرف شركه عايزه مهندسين اتصالات حديثى التخرج من غير واسطه يراسلنى


----------



## يحيى قناوى (26 مايو 2011)

يا جماعه بلاش احباط صدقونى مهندس الاتصالات مطلوب فى مليون مكان ثم مثلا الملاحة الجوية بتطلب مهندسين كتير ليه ماتشتغلوش هناك بعد تدريب هناك مثلا فى radar systems او satelite communications


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 يونيو 2011)

فتح الله عليك
انتظر المزيد من نصائحك و تجاربك تنقلها لنا


----------



## amgda (4 يونيو 2011)

مكه ادرى بشعابها 
شركه الملاحه الجويه اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها دى اكبر شركه وسايط فى مصر كل صحابى اتقلشوا منها لان معندهمش واسطه .
استاذى العزيز انا مش بحبط اللى بيشوف المشاركات ان مبحبش اضحك على حد بحب اقول الحقيقه علشان يعرفوا هما رايحين فين؟؟؟؟


----------



## صلاح ابوجباره (6 يونيو 2011)

برأيي المتواضع مسألة الشغل بعد التخرج بعلم الله ونصيبك هوه نصيبك سواءا درست هندسة اتصالات او مدني او معماري او طب لذلك الانسان يقتصر دوره بالاخذ بالاسباب والدراسة الجديه فقط اما مساله الرزق فهي بيد الله وبرأيي ما في داعي للقلق من هذا الجانب لانوا صدقوني لو انوا الله سبحانه وتعالى مش كاتبلك تشتغل والله لو تخترع نظام اتصالات جديد ما رح تشتغل ولو انوا الله كاتبلك تشتغل لو انك ما بتفهم اشي بالاتصالات رح تشتغل


----------



## reem otoum (6 يونيو 2011)

​


الكترون 110 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا خلصت سنه تانيه اتصالات وبرمجيات وبتمني يكون فيه توضيح اكبر بمجال هندستنا والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## AL-Shahba (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعزائي المهندسين - اخوتي واخواتي

بدون ما اطول عليكم ,...... انا عاشق لمجال الاتصالات لانه طبعا تخصصي ولكني كنت بعشقه وانا صغير فى المرحلة الثانويه,,, وكنت معجب جدا بالاكترونيات والكهرباء بصفة عامة
ووفقني الرحمن وتخرجت وكان اول شغل مهندس كهرباء فى احدي المصانع وعملت فيها صيانة كهرباء والكترونيات, والحمد لله عملت تقليل للهالك من 3% الى 1.25%بفضل الله اولا ثم بتصليح الكروت الاكترونيه, ثم شعرت بالملل والا مستقبل
وبعد فترة توجهت الي عالم الاتصالات (حبيبي) واشتغلت فيه طوييييلا وسافرت فيه حوالي 14 مره الي 8 دول واخذت خبرات عديده واموال الحمد لله كثيره
ثم تزوجت وانجبت ...... وبعدها بقليل حدثت الازمة العالمية !!!\
والشركة اللي كنت فيها اتلككولي ان مرتبي كبير ومفيش شغل من الناحية التانيه, وحاولت واجتهد علي قدر المستطاع .....ولكن..... بعد اختبار فى الشركة طلعوني مش كويس وغير كفء.....ومشيت بعدها ...الحمد لله علي كل شئ
وعرفت انهم مشو بعدي 4 مهندسين وبعدها بفتره وجيزه تم تحويل 100 مهندس الي شركات توظيف
المهم لكي لا اطيل
الموضوع ده من اكثر من سنتين ومأثر عليا جدا جدا ....نفسيا وماديا واجتماعيا.... لان زوجتي بتقولي اني اخترت قسم خاطئ..... ملوش شغل غير بالوسطه
طبعا انا رحت اكثر من شركه للمقابلة وكاهم بلا جدوي وعرفت انهم عايزين واسطه واتقالتلي صريحه
وفى خلا العامان السابقان اشتغلت اعمال فى الاتصالات (حبيبتي) مؤقته سافرت لشهور ورجعت لشهور وهكذا
وانا الان وبعد (شبه) يأس .......... مقت الاتصالات وعزمت علي الا اعود اليها 
وانا الان اشتغلت <بواسطه> فى احدي المصانع مرة ثانية فى اكتوبر بمرتب يعلم الله انه اقل من مرتبي الذي كنت اخذه من حوالي 5 سنوات........ بل وكنت ملتحي لحبي فى السنة النبوية الشريفه,,,, واجبروني علي حلقها والا لا يوجد لك عندنا مكان .... وحلقتها ..... واشتغلت مهندس صيانه (الحمد لله)

اعتذر اخوتي علي الاطاله وعلي القصة الفاشلة لي ...... 
ولكنى ابدا ابدا لا اقصد ان اضرب فى قلوبكم اليأس من قسم اتصالات....لا.....لا
وانما احكي الواقع فى هذا القسم......ومن يريد هذا القسم فليتوكل علي الله ولا يخاف

مع العلم ان قسم اتصالات.... يعلمك تقريبا اغلب المجالات الهندسية الاخري وتكون سهلة عليك

لكم مني كل التحية ..... سامحوني


----------



## محمد جعبري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

انا ادرس هندسة اتصالات و انهيت 3 سنين و باقي سنتين...لكن البعض يحبط و البعض الاخر يشجع و مع ذلك الرزق على الله و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## shaer_89 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور يالطيب


----------



## SUHAD# (18 يناير 2012)

*​*


----------



## صادق ناصر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مهندس اتصالات متخرج من خمس سنوات ما لاقيت شغل باليمن اشتريت فيزة علي السعودية وما حصلت شغل بتخصصي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحظ ما وافقني هندسة الاتصالات مستقبل فاشل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام ضايــــــــــــــــــــــع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حبر علي ورق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## shehabx (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بص انا على الفيس فى طلبات وظائف كتير ابعتلى ايميلك وان شاء الله خير


----------



## MR.Y07A (13 يناير 2013)

الرزق دة بأيد ربنا يا جماعه


----------



## Mohanned_abushama (25 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا خريج هندسه اتصالات وعايز اخد دورات gsm فماهو مجال العمل بهذه الدوره وشكرا


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعة المهندسين انا دلوقتى لسة اعدادى يعنى اكمل كهرباء اتصالات ولا انجز وادخل مدنى ارجو صدق النصيحة


----------



## hafed22 (5 أغسطس 2013)

*السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمهندسين الأتصالات المتخرجين من تونس .**هل توجد أفاق للعمل بشركات الخليج العربي ؟؟*


----------



## TCHOO (5 أغسطس 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------

